# Just some things I have been doing



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

New window door on new loft for darkening.



















New spouting on shed loft.ad rain barrel set up for watering flowers around the lofts.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

New pavers in front of the pen.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

New giant pumpkin patch.










Oh yea, New grand son.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Very Nice! ...and Congratulations on the Grandson!!


----------



## perrym1962 (Oct 10, 2009)

Very nice looking!


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Gary-A handsome grand son. Looks a bit like the grand father to me. If he's anything like his grand dad when he grows up he'll be just fine. Your friend Nick.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Love the photos, especially the grandson, congrats!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow! You have been doing such great things, esp having a grand son. Heartiest congratulations


----------

